# Luther and Ryle on personal salvation ...



## amishrockstar (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's a quote I'd like to discuss from J.C. Ryle's book "Holiness" ... 
*
"It is not knowing and believing that Christ is a Saviour that can save your soul, unless there are actual transactions between you and Christ. You must be able to say, 'Christ is my Saviour, because I have come to Him by faith, and taken Him for my own.' --'Much of religion,' said Luther, 'turns on being able to use possessive pronouns. Take from me the word 'my,' and you take from me God!"*

I would agree with this, but I'm curious, can a child of God be in such a state of doubt whether he/she is a child of God to the degree that they would not be confident in declaring "Christ is *MY* Saviour"? Can a person be saved, and yet _*doubt*_ that they really are saved by Christ (can they have true faith, yet *doubt* that salvation is a present reality for them)? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## amishrockstar (Nov 18, 2007)

I was also just thinking of a pastor that I knew who defined a Christian as someone who believes the gospel _and_ who believes it's true _*for* him/herself_. I'd tend to believe that to be an accurate description of a Christian, but are there exceptions?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I remember that this is how Charles Wesley's conversion happened. He beleived all the right stuff but a Moravian brother pushed him and aked him if he believed it for himself. 

I wish I could remember, I;ll have to look it up...


----------



## amishrockstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks,
I don't know much about Wesley either; that story sounds interesting though --I'll have to check it out


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 19, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> I think I remember that this is how Charles Wesley's conversion happened. He beleived all the right stuff but a Moravian brother pushed him and aked him if he believed it for himself.
> 
> I wish I could remember, I;ll have to look it up...




It is not enough to affirm that the propositions in the Bible are true. One must depend upon Jesus for their salvation from sin.


----------



## amishrockstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Is that a true statement for all times, or can a person go through periods of doubt about whether they really have trusted Christ (or that they really are trusting Christ) and still be a genuine believer? Is your statement 'normative' or is it true in every case? 
Thanks


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, a person can go through periods of doubt about whether they really have trusted Christ and still be a genuine believer.


----------

